# Post your DIY fillet table



## andyl0118 (Jun 18, 2011)

Im wanting to build a fillet table in the backyard but really don't want a eye sore...can y'all post some DIY fillet tables?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I used a $16. plastic laundry sink. I built a stand for it with a cleaning table on the left, covered with starboard like stuff. I also cantilevered a work table on the right....no legs to get in the way.
BTW I hang my lures on the wire rack above the sink to rinse after fishing too.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

kenny said:


> I used a $16. plastic laundry sink. I built a stand for it with a cleaning table on the left, covered with starboard like stuff. I also cantilevered a work table on the right....no legs to get in the way.
> BTW I hang my lures on the wire rack above the sink to rinse after fishing too.


I like it.
I dont really have anyplace to dump the carcasses. Anybody mount a heavy-duty disposal on their setup?


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*ironing board*

Someone told me to use an old fold out ironing board and put a sheet of wood over the top of it. It worked great and folds away.

Discarded it when my dad bought me an plastic folding fillet table. Kind of miss that old thing. It had much more surface to cut fish than the tables Academy sells :biggrin:


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

*My Version*

Countertop is 3/4 in poly, sink is old cast iron sink, all mounted on treated wood. The clamp is off a 8-9 buck fillet board and that what makes mine so user friendly especially cleaning Flounder gives me a third hand Gut bucket hangs on nail under edge of tabletop, notice that I just finished using it when pic was taken.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Does this count? It's normally what I use. Then again, I'm not a real high volume kinda guy most days


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

I built this one out of 5/4 and 2x4s


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cultured marble works great

-mac-


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

1"x12" x48" on the deck railing. I also take it to the beach house and set it on the boat or whatever is available there.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Specks&Spots said:


> I built this one out of 5/4 and 2x4s


Nice Table!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

andyl0118 said:


> Im wanting to build a fillet table in the backyard but really don't want a eye sore...can y'all post some DIY fillet tables?


 I am not sure how to load photos but here is mine


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

hers our community table, me, brother,nephews, and who ever else wants to use it. the only rule is clean up!!

11' counter top from lowes
2 wash hoses with sprayers
sink is a removable plastic plant pot.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Table*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410884

The last one I built! Gater


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Table*

Here's mine, it's 24"x24" waist high so I don't have to bend over. It's easy to move around also.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Nice table specks and spots


----------

